
Technicopedia: 8880 – Super Car - Nition
http://www.technicopedia.com/8880.html
======
bhouston
Amazing internal mechanisms, but the body is very bare.

My favorite is the 4x4 crawler sets.

[https://shop.lego.com/en-CA/4X4-Crawler-9398](https://shop.lego.com/en-
CA/4X4-Crawler-9398)

[https://shop.lego.com/en-CA/4x4-Crawler-Exclusive-
Edition-41...](https://shop.lego.com/en-CA/4x4-Crawler-Exclusive-
Edition-41999)

BTW if you really want an 8880 you can order a used one here:
[https://www.bricklink.com/v2/catalog/catalogitem.page?S=8880...](https://www.bricklink.com/v2/catalog/catalogitem.page?S=8880-1#T=S&O={%22iconly%22:0})

------
app4soft
> _Click the image to download the LDraw file of this model._

> _Model by Koyan_

Cool! Just test this MPD-model[0] using latest nightly build of LeoCAD[1,2] -
structure of submodels not clear, so need redesign this model a bit (will do
it later).

    
    
      The Super Car, set 8880, was first released in 1994.
    

Now we need to oil[3] those mechanisms ;-)

[0]
[http://bricksafe.com/files/blakbird/Technicopedia/LDraw/8880...](http://bricksafe.com/files/blakbird/Technicopedia/LDraw/8880.mpd)

[1] [http://github.com/leozide/leocad](http://github.com/leozide/leocad)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14801612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14801612)

[3] [http://i.imgur.com/hQ5Yxox.png](http://i.imgur.com/hQ5Yxox.png)

------
TeMPOraL
Thanks for the link! Brings back memories. I recognize this car and I can
swear I played with it somewhere as a kid - maybe at friend's, maybe at some
science or LEGO festival in town.

That said, I found the one model I dreamed about as a kid. I still remember
its picture in the worn LEGO catalog I had. The Space Shuttle:

[http://www.technicopedia.com/8480.html](http://www.technicopedia.com/8480.html)

(Also, now I understand why it was so absurdly expensive, way beyond the
financial reach of my parents. I didn't imagine it was _that_ complex inside.
Still, I'm going to get one.)

~~~
app4soft
> _The Space Shuttle_

Dude, I'm working on own SpaceX's rockets hangar MOC[0] now ;-)

> _Also, now I understand why it was so absurdly expensive, way beyond the
> financial reach of my parents._

Thanks to such open-source software as LeoCAD & LDraw everyone could design
any size Lego models on own PC for free.

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/dDkSXXK.png](http://i.imgur.com/dDkSXXK.png)

~~~
TeMPOraL
Holy shit, that's a thing of beauty!

If you finish it and are willing to share the design, please let me know
(e-mail in the profile, or Keybase).

~~~
app4soft
OK ;-)

------
gregpilling
Not as complex, but I got this for Christmas [https://shop.lego.com/en-
CA/BMW-R-1200-GS-Adventure-42063](https://shop.lego.com/en-CA/BMW-R-1200-GS-
Adventure-42063) . My friend gave me this gift because I have the real version
too. My name is Greg, I am 48, and I still love LEGO

------
ToniCipriani
Saw that when I was a kit. Got the third-gen 8070, doesn't really compare to
that.

I bet if they make a reproduction version of that it'll still sell today.

------
lloeki
Terrific instant throwback to my then beloved 8865 that I got for Christmas as
a kid. Very crude in comparison, but arguably the precursor to 8880.

~~~
Nition
There's a page for that too!
[http://www.technicopedia.com/8865.html](http://www.technicopedia.com/8865.html)

------
8_hours_ago
I had that car! It was my most prized possession growing up

